# Alfine vs. Nexus 8 Premium IGH?



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Are the internals of the Alfine and a Nexus 8 Premium [redband] IGH the same?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It depends on the model. The newest of each (iirc) have the same guts.

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/tech_tips.download.-Par50lparsys-0016-downloadFile.html/09)%20Differences%20Between%20Hubs.pdf


----------

